# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Музыка

## DVi

Я хотел бы представить на ваш суд свое второе увлечение в жизни. Я играю в небольшом любительском ансамбле на ритм-гитаре. По совместительству являюсь автором текстов и музыки. Аранжировки мы придумываем все вместе. Мне кажется, что музыка наша будет приятна любому человеку - это ненавязчивый несложный джаз/блюз/фанк/боссанова. Надеюсь, наши композиции обеспечат вам хорошее настроение вне зависимости от того, чем вы в данный момент занимаетесь. 
Послушать наше творчество в онлайне можно прямо сейчас по этому адресу: http://www.realmusic.ru/brieflove/
Буду благодарен за отзывы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Приятная музыка... 
дома внимательнее послушаю, но первое впечатление позитивное

Молодец DVi!!!

----------


## anton_dr

Прикольно  :Smiley:  И приятственно. Дома заслушаем подробнее.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Супер! Музыка просто отличная!

----------


## Arkadiy

ага, приятная музыка

----------


## [500mhz]

DVi 
в тему http://www.realmusic.ru/barentsev/
мой друг поет

я у него главный кухонный критик ))

----------


## XP user

> Буду благодарен за отзывы.


 В онлайне не слушал - но скачал файл. Как музыкант-профессионал говорю: Not bad, not bad at all...   :good:  Paul

----------


## Макcим

*p2u*, Вы музыкант-профессионал?

----------


## XP user

> *p2u*, Вы музыкант-профессионал?


Воистину. Пианист по одному из образований, и ещё неплохо пою... 

Paul

----------


## DVi

> Воистину. Пианист по одному из образований, и ещё неплохо пою... 
> 
> Paul


Пол, нам очень не хватает джазового пианиста. Если Вы желаете присоединиться к нашему коллективу - почему бы не попробовать? Если я не ошибаюсь, Вы в Москве живете?

----------


## XP user

> Пол, нам очень не хватает джазового пианиста. Если Вы желаете присоединиться к нашему коллективу - почему бы не попробовать? Если я не ошибаюсь, Вы в Москве живете?


 Да, живу в Москве. Дело не в желании или в отсутствии его, но пока у меня занятость этого не позволяет, к сожалению...  Paul

----------


## drongo

DVi, Понравилось +10  :Wink:  
[500mhz]симпатично,  правда не большой любитель шансона ...

----------


## borka

Очень даже ничего!.  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Приятно. Обе темы.

P.S. Баренцев - это не псевдоним ли? Он с каких северов?

P.P.S. Почти в тему - зарисовочки с нынешнего бард-фестиваля на Соловках:

Соловецкие клипы

На заливе прилива нет ещё.
Камни смотрят на побережье,
Где спиралью каменной кельтище -
Словно младший брат Стоунхенджа.

	* * *

Собачонка рыжая на причале
Разгоняет горластых чаек -
Чтоб печалей не накричали
И чтоб мы на катере не скучали.

	* * *

Не ведая морали книжной,
Покорная своей судьбе,
Стоит корова неподвижно,
Как памятник самой себе.

	* * *

У Лукоморья - каменные кручи.
Здесь русский дух хранится про запас.
А.С. Пушкин - тот бы выразился круче.
Но, чур, об этом в следующий раз.

Последний клип посвящён организатору фестиваля Сергею Погорелому, там цитируется его песенный цикл "И кажного такое ожидает".

----------


## Rene-gad

> Мне кажется, что музыка наша будет приятна любому человеку - это ненавязчивый несложный джаз/блюз/фанк/боссанова.


В самом деле очень приятная музыка  :Smiley:  .Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## DVi

cпacибo, дpyзья! вaши oтзывы пoзвoляют c oптимизмoм cмoтpeть в бyдyщee нaшeгo кoллeктивa. ecли ecть y вac вoзмoжнocть - пoдeлитecь cвoими впeчaтлeниями c дpyзьями, пoзвoльтe им тoжe пoлyчить yдoвoльcтвиe.

----------


## Exxx

Приятная ненапряжная музыка  :good:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Впечатлило...(Добавил в плейлист, до этого звучала "apokaliptika", получилась интересная смесь).

----------


## DVi

С сожалением признаюсь, что я не знаю, что такое "apokaliptika"...

----------


## anton_dr

> С сожалением признаюсь, что я не знаю, что такое "apokaliptika"...


Я тоже не знаю  :Smiley: 
Но знаю, что такое "Apocalyptica"



> Apocalyptica — финская группа, исполняющая метал на виолончелях. Состав группы представляет собой трёх виолончелистов и ударника, без постоянного вокалиста. Первоначально прославившись кавер-версиями известных трэш-метал-групп, в дальнейшем Apocalyptica выпускала преимущественно материал собственного сочинения.
> 
> Жанр группы часто характеризуют как симфонический метал. Большинство композиций — инструментальные, однако Apocalyptica неоднократно привлекали для совместных записей вокалистов из Slipknot, The Rasmus, HIM, Sepultura, Guano Apes,Rammstein

----------


## [500mhz]

pig

Баренцев - псевдоним
да он сам с северных районов , шас в москве живет

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

*[500mhz]*, эдак мы через него и до Вас доберемся.
У нас длинные руки.
 :Smiley:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Признаю свою свою описку.  Звучит _"Apocalyptica"_ с _"BriefLove"_

----------


## DVi

Приятно, ч*о*рт возьми.

----------


## [500mhz]

DVI
а зачем до меня добираться? ))) я ничего не скрываю )))

----------


## DVi

Это была шутка.

----------


## [500mhz]

в каждой шутке , доля шутки 

пс
если хотите автограф, вышлю мылом )))

----------


## DVi

Вместо автографа я бы предпочел живого джазового клавишника. С инструментом. И трубача.

----------


## [500mhz]

DVI
это не ко мне ) я могу только в кубейзе или фрутилупе ну или на крайний случай в фасттрекере

пс
а никто правда mod/xm не увлекается написанием?

----------


## DVi

А вот еще и фотосессия первого состава нашего коллектива: http://www.realmusic.ru/fotosession/5237/

----------


## drongo

http://mirslovarei.com/content_rel/Apokaliptika-69.html

----------


## DVi

Кстати, йоу!
Мы попали в пятерку джаз-чарта RealMusic.ru
http://www.realmusic.ru/music/jazz/
 :Smiley: 
BriefLove - это ансамбль, в котором я играю.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Мы старались, качали..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DVi

Спасибо, AlexGOMEL

----------


## santy

приятная мелодия.... красиво спето.  :Smiley: .

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Пожалуйста. Творите ещё, поддержим. :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

Dvi а еще есть музончики? а то там всего 5 треков на реалмузик

----------


## DVi

Сегодня поедем писать еще.
И фоток нафоткаем.

----------


## DVi

> Сегодня поедем писать еще.
> И фоток нафоткаем.


Записали еще две демки. Слушайте на здоровье. Если хватит сил - наслаждайтесь:
*Secret Love**Rabbit*

----------


## DVi

Друзья. Мне хотелось бы услышать ваше беспристрастное мнение по поводу вот этих картинок. Фотографу и модели ставилась задача обратить внимание зрителя, остановить его взгляд в череде рекламных картинок, обложек журналов и музыкальных дисков.

----------


## anton_dr

Вторая ИМХО, более "цепляет"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Присоединяюсь к мнению _anton_dr_`а.

----------


## drongo

В красном лучше  :Wink:  Которая с лево даже кажеться автор с фотошопом перемудрил, не естественное какое-то...

----------


## anton_dr

> В красном лучше  Которая с лево даже кажеться автор с фотошопом перемудрил, не естественное какое-то...


Угу, именно неестественно  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Красное - оно завсегда взгляд привлекает. А тут ещё и композиция нетривиальная.

----------


## DVi

У нас появился собственный домен.
http://www.brieflove.ru

Теперь настойчиво ищу сайтодизайнера и сайтостроителя для наполнения сайта. С меня: первичные идеи оформления сайта, тексты, фото и mp3. С тебя, незнакомый друг: доведение идеи до логического завершения.

----------


## Geser

> Друзья. Мне хотелось бы услышать ваше беспристрастное мнение по поводу вот этих картинок. Фотографу и модели ставилась задача обратить внимание зрителя, остановить его взгляд в череде рекламных картинок, обложек журналов и музыкальных дисков.


Левое фото. Оригинально, в определенном плане останавливает взгляд. Но создаёт впечатление трагичности. 
Правое фото приятное, но совершенно заурядное.

----------


## Exxx

Согласен. На правую смотреть приятнее, но сама фотка не цепляет. Левая позитивных эмоций вызывает меньше, но обращает на себя внимание, имхо из-за выкрученного контраста в основном.

----------


## PavelA

Чутка вспомнилось, не помню с какого сайта.  :Sad:  
БангалдежЪ-оркестр.

Ссылки искать самостоятельно, (не найдется, могу показать примеры.  :Wink: 
*с DVi i C%
связи искать не надо.*

----------


## DVi

Павел, я ничего не понял... Что Вы хотели сказать этим сообщением?
Я не нашел ни одной ссылки в Интернете с упоминанием слова "БангалдежЪ".

----------


## anton_dr

DVI, нужно включать фантазию  :Smiley: 
Павел немного ошибся с названием - БангладешЪ-оркестр
http://www.bangladesh.km.ru/

*Добавлено через 25 минут*

Кстати, прикольные ребята  :Smiley: 
http://rutube.ru/tracks/38893.html?v...8d2b255d70d297

----------


## PavelA

Возможно, это последствие новогодних праздников.
Сорри, если я где-то обшибся. Не хотел.  :Sad:

----------


## DVi

Вот мы и вышли из подполья. Оказалось весьма познавательно.
Заранее спасибо за шквал поздравлений  :Smiley: 

http://brieflove.livejournal.com/3806.html

----------


## drongo

Поздравляю :Smiley: 
 только на  brieflove.ru -  пустой лист с фаэрвокса даже когда скрипты разрешил, на експлорере нормально. Можно починить?

----------


## DVi

> на  brieflove.ru -  пустой лист с фаэрвокса даже когда скрипты разрешил, на експлорере нормально. Можно починить?


Там стоит *iframe* на адрес http://realmusic.ru/brieflove во весь экран - вероятно, NoScript его жестко блокирует у Вас. 
Поправим, когда будет готов полноценный сайт - я вообще уберу этот "редирект" на RealMusic.

----------


## borka

> Заранее спасибо за шквал поздравлений


Поздравляю!

----------


## DVi

Спасибо, коллеги.

----------


## pig

Не читал, но поздравляю с явлением народу.

----------


## DVi

Прошу обратить минутку внимания на очередную запись. Безраздельному господству творчества *DVi* в репертуаре *BriefLove*, наконец, пришел конец: на этот раз музыку придумал наш соло-гитарист, слова - наша вокалистка: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/407399
Грипп, собака, наступил на горло - поэтому есть немножко петухов. Прошу не судить строго, хочется узнать общее впечатление, которое производит песенка.

----------


## Макcим

Извините за нескромный вопрос. В записи есть Ваш голос? Я слушал (правда в "фоновом режиме"), голос только женский.

----------


## DVi

Неа, я только на гитаре бренчу. Поет у нас Танюшка.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

